

H1B Sponsorship - gdiocarez

I was wondering, what was your qualofication or how did you convonce employers to sponsor you?
======
curiousDog
Passed campus interviews at a US university and got recruited by Amazon

~~~
gdiocarez
Wow! That's awesome. May I know your story?

------
raooll
learned proper english + all the above

~~~
gdiocarez
Thanks for the tip.

------
sharongai
be really good and nice to the employer

~~~
gdiocarez
How did you convince your employer to sponsor you? What job are you applying
before you were sponsored?

